# Randy Pope Talk



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I am indebted to Terranova for sending me this link. He has some very interesting things to say about grinders, burr alignment and even grinding speed for different roasts. Well worth watching!

http://nordicbaristacup.com/2013/09/nbcscae-gold-cup-project-by-francisca-listov-saabye-nbc-researcher-and-randy-pope-bunn/


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Call me stupid but who's Randy Pope?

T.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Works for Bunn.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

So it's not the Pope? (with the horn). I'm disappointed


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

It is well worth an hour of your time to watch the whole thing. The second speaker has done really scientific tests comparing conical and flats in blindfold tests.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Daren said:


> So it's not the Pope? (with the horn). I'm disappointed


Exact same sense of humour - schooled by Benedictine monks from an early age. Probably explains a lot actually.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> So it's not the Pope? (with the horn). I'm disappointed


I'm disappointed too!









What about Nazi Pope, not JP


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have downloaded and converted the video to iTunes format. PM me your email address and I will send it to you.

Also my apologies to all those who thought it was about an over-sexed pontiff - you really need to get out more!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I have downloaded and converted the video to iTunes format. PM me your email address and I will send it to you.
> 
> Also my apologies to all those who thought it was about an over-sexed pontiff - *you really need to get out more!*


Says the man who started this thread


----------

